# Low back "pains" when squatting low bar



## Milo (May 5, 2017)

This has only started recently. Towards the end of my squat workout (only happens in low bar), coming out of the hole my spinal erectors go through a weird "pain". It's not so much pain but rather I feel little microscopic snaps like a machine gun firing in my erectors. Like I said it doesn't really hurt but more of a tingling sensation.
I initially thought my erectors were just too weak but I don't think that's the case. It happens even when squatting in the 300's and I don't feel the same sensation even when stiff-legging 500. So I don't think it would be a "weakness". Form has slightly changed as I've gone wider and a little more upright, but I think that would be easier on the lower back not harder.
Anyone ever had this? Again it doesn't hurt but I don't want it to get to that stage either.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 5, 2017)

You may just need an adjustment. The older I get, the more I rely on Chiropractic and massage care. I was getting a tingling in my lower back like where the spine meets the pelvis area( I think thats what its called), its all the way at the bottom of your spine. It turned out that my pelvis was out of line. I went to my chiropractor and after like 3 visits, it went completely away.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2017)

Milo did I ever have you hang in the rack? That's good for maintenance and you should be doing it. Let me know if you need help with that.

What i am only guessing might be happening is when you try and stay upright, if the hips can't meet the demand, you will compensate by arching the back hard. 

Could be cramps, could be compressing a nerve somewhere.  Get me some video next squat day and let me know at what point in the squat it's happening.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2017)

Does it feel like a nerve tho? Like radiating up or down?  I get that from time to time when I get tight or sore and the belt pushes on something. 

Sounds like u need to be adjusted and realigned


----------



## Milo (May 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You may just need an adjustment. The older I get, the more I rely on Chiropractic and massage care. I was getting a tingling in my lower back like where the spine meets the pelvis area( I think thats what its called), its all the way at the bottom of your spine. It turned out that my pelvis was out of line. I went to my chiropractor and after like 3 visits, it went completely away.


Definitely long overdue for one.



PillarofBalance said:


> Milo did I ever have you hang in the rack? That's good for maintenance and you should be doing it. Let me know if you need help with that.
> 
> What i am only guessing might be happening is when you try and stay upright, if the hips can't meet the demand, you will compensate by arching the back hard.
> 
> Could be cramps, could be compressing a nerve somewhere.  Get me some video next squat day and let me know at what point in the squat it's happening.



Yeah I've done it before and liked it. I think I'll start doing it again.



ECKSRATED said:


> Does it feel like a nerve tho? Like radiating up or down?  I get that from time to time when I get tight or sore and the belt pushes on something.
> 
> Sounds like u need to be adjusted and realigned



There's no radiation and when I finish the rep it is completely gone. From the hole to 3/4 the way up it's just like a micro tear feeling or numbness. Almost like I'm being electrocuted in that specific spot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2017)

Milo said:


> Definitely long overdue for one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds exactly like nerve compression.  You need to hang and if you could get x-wifed.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 6, 2017)

I squat high bar and my back
has been hurting for a while now.  I get numb in my lower back sometimes.  I would have thought low bar would have been easier on the lower back?


----------



## Milo (May 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That sounds exactly like nerve compression.  You need to hang and if you could get x-wifed.


Will try this out.


heavydeads83 said:


> I squat high bar and my back
> has been hurting for a while now.  I get numb in my lower back sometimes.  I would have thought low bar would have been easier on the lower back?


Nah man. With low bar youre leaned forward a good deal more which puts more stress on the lower back. This is for most cases. Some people can still stay pretty upright with a low bar position.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2017)

heavydeads83 said:


> I squat high bar and my back
> has been hurting for a while now.  I get numb in my lower back sometimes.  I would have thought low bar would have been easier on the lower back?



That sounds like a different issue. Sounds more like your QL is locked up and the hips are too tight.


----------

